

Windows 10 Technical Preview download now live - mands
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/preview-download

======
mands
Downloading now at around 0.5MB/s.

Tempted to put this on my main dev machine as many of the desktop changes will
really aid my workflow but will probably wait until the weekend at least just
in case.

~~~
sudowhodoido
Going to dogfood it as a primary workstation for a few days as well and see
what happens. My laptop needs trashing anyway and everything is backed up
regularly so I've got nothing to lose other than a couple of hours max.

Plus it's just a giant window manager for PuTTY and outlook...

Download ETA 50 mins...

~~~
sudowhodoido
Ugh it's horrible. Reinstalling now.

